# New Old Stock Meyer Plow Steel



## GreenGuru (Apr 18, 2018)

I have 4-5 pallets of new Old stock for non current plow models. These are from old classic style and that era equipment. New Early model truck subframes also included. Looking to sell as a lot, not individually. Able to ship anywhere. If you are seriously interested, I can try and get better pictures of what is there. Only the Meyer parts in the pictures are available.

Thanks.


----------

